# تقرير نصف شهري مهم لمهندسين التنفيذ BI Weekly Report



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (18 أبريل 2010)

تقرير نصف شهري يجعلك تتعرف على أهم المعلومات بالمشروع ويمكن لمدير المشروع من خلاله متابعه تقدم الأعمال وإحتياجات المشروع من عماله ومواد ومعدات ومتابعه إعتمادات المواد والمخططات التنفيذيه ومشاكل المشروع ومتابعه البرنامج الزمني ومعرفه الأعمال التي تم تنفيذها والأعمال المستهدفه .. هذا التقرير مجرب ومفيد جدا .

الملف مرفق ... للإطلاع وإبداء الرأي أو التعديل 

دمتم في طاعه الله


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (18 أبريل 2010)

الزميل محمد عبد الله 
تم تنزيل الملف وفعلا رائع ويمكن تعديله حسب الحاجة
تحياتي


----------



## المفكرةالعربيه (18 أبريل 2010)

Mohamed,

It is a good model for field progress, my only comment is there is nothing mentioned about changes, change orders, or also the RFI's requested from consultant, nothing also mentioned about safety and quality..

Regards


----------



## ابو جاسر الهمام (18 أبريل 2010)

الله ينور عليك 
بس فى حاجة مهمة نحن نتكلم العربية فليه كل التقارير بالانجليزى يا عزيزى


----------



## الصناعي قمه (18 أبريل 2010)

الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (19 أبريل 2010)

الأخ الفاضل م / سمير (المفكرة العربيه ) 
أشكرك على ملاحظاتك القيمه وإن شاء الله أخد بها في تطوير وتعديل التقرير 
جزاكم الله خيرا
ودمتم في طاعه الله


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (19 أبريل 2010)

<P>الأخ الفاضل  المهندس /أبو جاسر همام </P>
<P>أشكر لك مشاركتك وأيضاً حبك للغتنا العربيه الحبيبه </P>
<P>فكلنا مثلك نحب لغتنا العربيه ونعتز بها دائما  فهي لغه القرآن الكريم </P>
<P>ولكن  لظروف العمل نضطر لتكون كل مراسلاتنا وكتباتنا باللغه العربيه نظرا لوجود الأغلبيه الأجنبيه التى لا تعرف العربيه فأنا مثلا أعمل في بلد عربي ولكن في محيط عملي معظمهم من غير العرب من جنسيات أوروبيه وأسيويه .</P>
<P>أشكرك ودمتم في طاعه الله </P>


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (19 أبريل 2010)

الأخ الفاضل المهندس عبدالرحمن 
الأخ الفاضل المهندس الصناعي قمه

أشكر لكم وأتمني أن يكون الموضوع نال رضاكم

ودمتم في طاعة الله


----------



## mustafasas (20 أبريل 2010)

شكرا ليك علي هذا الملف الرائع


----------



## عادل ندى محمود (21 أبريل 2010)

*الزميل محمد عبد الله 
تم تنزيل الملف وفعلا رائع ويمكن تعديله حسب الحاجة
جزاك الله خيرا سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم كلمتان خفيفتان حبيبتان الى الرحمن ثقيلتان فى الميزان 
*
*صلوا عليه وسلموا تسليما*
*الهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم 
*​


----------



## al araby 82 (23 أبريل 2010)

تسلم ايدددددددك


----------



## مخطط للنجاح (24 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (24 أبريل 2010)

أشكركم على المرور والمشاركه


----------



## marwanml (24 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير ملف رائع


----------



## Ahmad Shawki (26 أبريل 2010)

الأخ / محمد التقرير ممتاز و يغطى معظم النواحى التى تكفى لمعرفة مسار المشروع الحالى واقترح اضافة نموذج يغطى المواد الواردة للمشروع وايضا ارفاق البرنامج الزمنى المحدث معه لبيان تقدم العمل ولك جزيل الشكر على مجهودك ومشاركتك المتميزة


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (26 أبريل 2010)

الأخ الفاضل م / أحمد شوقي 
أشكرك على ملاحظاتك الجميله وإن شاء تضاف للتقرير عند التحديث
ودمتم في طاعة الله


----------



## قلم معماري (22 مايو 2010)

موضوع مفيد 
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## خضر سالم (23 مايو 2010)

مجهود رائع


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (24 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المرور


----------



## شريف سعيد (25 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا متواصلا


----------



## safys (31 ديسمبر 2010)

ممتاز جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Jamal (10 يناير 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## 1qaz (10 يناير 2011)

اللهم أرحمه واهده وأهدي به وأجعله هاديا


----------



## مهندس احمدسمير (11 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا عادة فى الخليج وخصوصا الامارات بيكون مستوى التقارير عالى جدا نظرا لوجود عدد من الاستشارين والشركات الاجنبية والتى تطبق نظم ادارة المشاريع بصورة جيدة


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (11 يناير 2011)

أشكركم جميعاً على المرور وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## هشام ريان (3 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خير وشكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## ايمن حسين (15 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس غزوان (16 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا للجهوده المبذوله


----------



## nofal (16 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## م.محمد شعبان (16 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي هذا الجهد المبذول:75:


----------



## احمد شافعى (16 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الجهد


----------



## الاسد الاسود (17 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك جاري التنزيل


----------



## محمد الجفري (17 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالله غنوي (18 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمدالعديني (28 مارس 2013)

مشكور الف شكر اخي الكريم بس اذا في نسخة عربي


----------



## islamelgin (12 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## loved_boy (13 مايو 2013)

thanks
sooooooooooooooooooo
muchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Eng. AbduSalam (16 سبتمبر 2013)

الله يعطيك العافية وياليت نسخة عربي


----------



## topee (17 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ايمن حسين (23 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (23 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكو اخي العزيز جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## تامر البدوي (6 فبراير 2014)

ggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## Engr. Ali (2 يونيو 2014)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## saidelsayedab (27 نوفمبر 2014)

Many Thanks


----------



## حمدي شققي (28 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## arch_hamada (4 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## محمد محمود فرحات (14 يناير 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م/ محمد البغدادي (22 يناير 2015)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## safa aldin (3 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م/جمال السيد (8 فبراير 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا .. جهد مشكور


----------



## أبارضوان (22 فبراير 2015)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك يوم لا ينفع مال ولا بنون


----------



## atefzd (5 مارس 2015)

ملف جدا رائع ربنا يكتب الاجر


----------



## body55 (29 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم كلمتان خفيفتان حبيبتان الى الرحمن ثقيلتان فى الميزان xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## esas (8 يونيو 2015)

اخي العزيز هل يوجد ملف لعمل بروجرس للمشاريع عموما يعني لو عندي مشروع 1 و 2و 3 ..... ازاي نعمل ملف بحيث نقيس نسبة تقدم المشروع عموما بدون اية تفاصيل


----------



## esas (8 يونيو 2015)

قصدي تقيس تقدم المشاريع


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (8 يونيو 2015)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## sulaimance (31 أغسطس 2015)

عمل رائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## enghaytham (9 نوفمبر 2015)

جزاك الله خيراً ...


----------

